# adoption goes wrong



## smithc (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi 

I have been on here before but me and my wife have undergone an adoption break down has anyone ever been here i could do with some help


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Have you ever looked on the adoption uk site? I have read stories of disruption on there a fair few times, so I'm sure you'd get responses. Hope you find someone you can talk to that understands the emotions involved xx


----------



## smithc (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Lolly


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry not been there and I can only imagine how it must feel. As lolly says I have seen a number of posts about this on adoption uk


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear x hope you find some support.  Lots of people here to support though might not have experienced what you have/going through x


----------

